# Scrollbalken Dreamweaver MX 2004



## lobo3000 (25. April 2005)

Wunderschönen Nachmittag...

Als kompletter Neuling in der Programmierung weiß ich leider nicht ob ich hier richtig bin! 
Ich suche Antwort auf folgendes Problem:

Hab mir eine Frameseite erstellt (links als Tabelle, oben als Menüleiste und rechts als Hauptframe). Da die linke Tabelle länger ist, als angezeigt werden kann ist hier eine Bildlaufleiste die Lösung (autmatisch durch DW erstellt worden). 

Da diese aber die typische Grau-Farbe eines Browsers besitzt und meine gesamte HP in schwarz unterlegt ist, würde ich gerne die Farbe auf schwarz ändern.

Nun, wie stell ich das an?

Mit der Bitte um Ratschläge verbleibe ich

mit freundlichen Grüßen
lobo3000


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. April 2005)

Du kannst ueber CSS die Farbe der Scrollbalken festlegen, gibt's irgendwo einen (oder gar mehrere) Thread zu.
Jedoch wird das nicht in allen Browsern funktionieren. Das ist eine (mehr oder weniger) IE-only Geschichte. Ich glaub beim Opera kann man's in den Optionen festlegen ob er's kann.
Aber bei Firefox und Mozilla sieht's schlecht aus mit lustigen, bunten Scrollbalken.
Ausserdem sind diese auch nicht unbedingt beliebt.


----------

